# 1911 Opinions



## Fsu2020boater (Nov 28, 2019)

I realize that people will have some strong opinions on this and I know there have been similar questions in the past but opinions are always changing. I am looking to buy a New 1911 with a budget of 1000 or less and want a full size .45. This will not be a carry gun for me. I have roughly narrowed it to a Springfield, Ruger, Remington or Kimber. I am heavily leaning toward a Kimber but would like to hear from those that may have owned some of these. Thanks for the advice. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Only 1911 I own out of your list is the Springfield. It’s a Springfield Loaded 45. It has been excellent and one of my favorites. My next 45 will be the FN 45 Tactical. Good luck with your selection.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

You can’t go wrong with a Kimber


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

If you're going full size, then you may also consider a Para Ordinance double stack , I have both the Kimber and the Para-14, both have been excellent with thousands of rounds through them and zero ftf's :thumbup:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Kimber and Remington have probably the worst QC in the industry. 
Springfield is ran by leftwing sellouts. (Regardless of that the TRP is a nice piece) 
Ruger is ok, and would be my choice. The SR1911 is a nice handgun. One of the few I regret selling. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

I purchased a Sig Scorpion .45. I have to say it is one of the top outta the box I’ve ever owned.


----------



## Fsu2020boater (Nov 28, 2019)

The issues with Kimber QC are new news to me but will do some research on that one. Thanks everyone for the feedback.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Google kimber jamomatic.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I love the 45, I have other calibers but the 45 and 357 are my favorites. I have had two of the four you list, the Springfield I wish I still had, I now carry a Sig and Para, both of which I really like, if I was to only have one [not going to happen] it would be the Sig, but truth be told you dont need to spend a lot of money for a good 45. The best 45 I ever had was a old Colt GI slide matted to a Federal Ordinance frame with who knows what innards I could find to fill it, it shot like a house on fire and rattled like a tin can with a pebble in it, till the frame cracked.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Had a Kimber for years. No jams, no problems. Some people hate em', some don't. I don't give a shit. All I know is I can shoot mine well enough to get it done. Shoot well enough and you don't need 15 rounds.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

For what you are looking at spending why is a colt not on the list? I see series 70 government models on gunbroker all the time for less than your budget. I have owned several over the years, colt, kimber, springfield, para, and sig. I have pared down and only ones I own now are colt and kimber. If I had to choose just one it would be colt.


----------



## Fsu2020boater (Nov 28, 2019)

No legitimate reason Colt is not on the list. Just the circle of people around me do not own one so I haven't had it recommended. Do see a good amount about Kimber's jamming online but it mostly seems pre-2015 and the micro's of today. Still glad everyone brought it up.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a Para Ordinance Tac Four, It is badass, I love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fsu2020boater (Nov 28, 2019)

Boardfeet thanks i will check that out.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

I own a Ruger SR1911 and I am very happy with it.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I would only buy a used Colt military A1 Government Model. It will only go up in value.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

If ya like different, look up the coonan 357 magnum!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Desert Eagle 1911 is reasonably priced if you are ok with the billboard on the side of it on the older models.
Looks like the newer ones have a different finish too.


----------

